# Bellator: Rampage wants to 'f--k up' Roy Nelson



## onip69 (Oct 14, 2012)

> Bellator: Rampage wants to 'f--k up' Roy Nelson
> 
> By Steph Daniels on Jun 26 2013, 12:00p  @CrooklynMMA 47
> 
> ...



http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2013/6/26/4466010/bellator-rampage-wants-to-f-up-roy-nelson


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

That would be a good match up. I could see Rampage winning.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

I would love to see that fight....


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

TRT Rampage not worried about cutting weight, yeah I'd watch.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Yep a fight i would like to see. Not sure which way it would go though.


----------

